# The best Tamale Pie I ever ate



## irontide (Nov 10, 2007)

Tamale Pie


Base layer


1 lb. ground beef 
Williams Taco seasoning mix
1 14 oz can chili ready tomatoes, drained 
1 cup chopped onion
1 1/2 cups shredded Cheddar/Colby cheese
1 cup of pace picante sauce


Brown ground beef with onion. add Taco seasoning mix as per directions on pouch. Mix tomatoes and picante sauce with ground beef mixture in greased 10x14 (at least) dish. Bigger dish = less cooking time. Add layer of cheese.



Cornbread topping (Thanks MidwestCop & *ajthepoolman)*


1 box jiffy corn muffin mix
1 can whole kernel corn "drained"
1 can Creamed corn
1 egg
8 Oz. Sour cream
1 stick melted butter
1/3 cup milk
1 can chopped green chiles


Mix all ingredients and add to dish, bake at 375 for 60-70 mins


----------



## kew_el_steve (Nov 10, 2007)

Very interesting, sounds good.


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Nov 10, 2007)

Sounds tasty! Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## smoke freak (Nov 10, 2007)

Sounds great. Im thinkin of smoked pulled beef or pork instead of ground beef. Hmmm.


----------



## lisacsco (Nov 11, 2007)

sounds good AND easy!!


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 11, 2007)

Oh yeah - I could get into that!


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 11, 2007)

Wow! That's maiking me want to break out my cache of New Mexico green chile, still have about #20 left from #35 in the freezer. I can't wait for them to thaw. You have inspried me, Thanks!


----------



## smokewatcher (Nov 11, 2007)

Sounds tasty.  Now I'm ready for breakfast.


----------



## irontide (Nov 11, 2007)

Try it.  If you like it I could use a rep point.


----------



## goat (Nov 11, 2007)

Iron Tide, Here is my Tamale Pie recipe.

1 C cornmeal
3 eggs beaten
1 can whole corn, drained
2 onions, chopped
2 C milk
1 can chopped tomatoes
1 lb ground beef
1/2 C oil
3 chili peppers
2 C ripe olives
1 T salt
1 tsp pepper

Combine cornmeal, milk, and eggs, and cook until thick.  Add tomatoes and corn and simmer.  Brown onions and meat in hot oil, stir in seasonings and add to cornmeal mix.  Stir in olives.  Pour in Dutch oven and bake at 375 for 1 to 1 1/2 hours.


----------



## irontide (Nov 12, 2007)

Sounds good goat.


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 12, 2007)

Hon - 
We don't have to wait until we make it to give you rep points - we can do it just cuz it looks good!

Goat -
That looks good too! I don't think I ever gave two different people points from the same thread before!


----------



## smokewatcher (Nov 12, 2007)

I made this tonight and got raves from the family.  Thanks for the recipe!  I used a large cast-iron skillet and used my home-made salsa in place of the picante sauce.


----------



## irontide (Nov 12, 2007)

Glad you enjoyed it smokewatcher


----------



## john dice (Nov 20, 2010)

This recipe was amazing, thanks! There are some small things I will add like diced chipotles and other stuff to play around with. Great idea and great taste thanks again for sharing.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 20, 2010)

Now you talk about some fine eating. Both of those recipes look good. I might just have to try them both.


----------

